# Ferritin Levels



## newbs (Dec 3, 2015)

Emma had her consultant review yesterday and her thyroid is quite stable at the moment, just slightly over, so that is ticking along ok.  They were concerned, however, as her ferritin level is extremely low, although her red cells are fine in all respects.  They are also concerned about the fact that she weighs less than she did 6 months ago, although has grown 4cm in height in that time.  They have started her on ferrous sulphate tablets, twice a day for 6 months as they say with her levels as they are it will delay puberty.  She is very pale too.  They just don't know why her levels are as they are, it is not diet related.  She is now on 3 medications each day.


----------



## Annette (Dec 3, 2015)

Well the paleness is probably because her iron levels are low. Which is what the ferrous sulphate tablets are to solve. Has she been told to take them with an orange/Satsuma? My office mate was told to do that as it helps to absorbs the active stuff if taken with vitamin C apparently?


----------



## newbs (Dec 3, 2015)

Annette Anderson said:


> Well the paleness is probably because her iron levels are low. Which is what the ferrous sulphate tablets are to solve. Has she been told to take them with an orange/Satsuma? My office mate was told to do that as it helps to absorbs the active stuff if taken with vitamin C apparently?


No she hasn't.  Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Caroline (Dec 3, 2015)

I hope the supplement works and things sort themselves out


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2015)

Err, now - is it them that make some people constipated?


----------



## grovesy (Dec 3, 2015)

They can but also affect some the opposite way.


----------



## Redkite (Dec 3, 2015)

newbs said:


> No she hasn't.  Thanks for the tip.



Yes, take them on a full stomach and preferably with some orange juice or similar to aid absorption.  Absorption is negatively affected by dairy foods and tea/coffee (which is why I find it hard to stick to a routine of taking them!).  They can cause constipation, and be warned they turn the poo black!


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2015)

Alright alright - they make ME constipated - and I've never needed outside help to do that!  LOL


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 3, 2015)

They do the same to me, I get totally bunged up and I have to resort to drastic measures at times when I'm on them. Eat lots of fruit the doctor said! "Erm, diabetic here doc!" So he gave me summat - yet another pill, sigh. The red blood cells are behaving themselves lately though so I haven't needed any supplements, in fact the last results showed my levels were almost up to normal, the closest they've ever been.

Have they checked for Addison's Disease/Adrenal insufficiency?


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 4, 2015)

I am already on so many pills that I rattle, so for my IDA my renal specialist has put me on an iron infusion.  Cue that Black Sabbath song...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2015)

My GP prescribed Senna pills for when I had constipation from some medication - worked well and no carbs (most treatments seem to be glycerin-based). I think they are probably available over the counter


----------



## newbs (Dec 4, 2015)

They have prescribed her Movicol as well but she has IBS so it's a case of trial and error really - or fine tuning as the dr called it!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 4, 2015)

I've been on iron tablets a few times as my iron levels were very low.  No obvious causes (veggie diet but plenty of green leafy veg, dried apricots, beans/pulses, tofu etc.) or symptoms (other than being a bit tired but then isn't everyone?)  They haven't found out what's causing it - coeliacs was ruled out and I therefore just have the iron tablets.  Luckily I haven't experienced the diarrhoea or constipation mentioned by others.


----------



## AlisonM (Dec 5, 2015)

Matt, anaemia can be a problem on it's own, it can be an autoimmune disease by itself, or it can be a symptom of something else such a B12 deficiency or a thyroid problem - it's worth establishing which so it can be treated correctly. I've had it all my life though it seems to be cyclic and I have long periods of remission when my levels are near normal. I my case it's not caused by any other medical condition (I have several, LOL) though it was made worse by the Acquired Addison's which is now gone as I'm no longer on steroids and my Adrenal glands have apparently recovered.


----------

